# Advice on buying a new netbook/mini laptop



## Clars1909 (9 May 2010)

Hello, I'm looking into buying a net-book, mainly for browsing the internet and for portability - any suggestions on the best models and best value available at the moment?

Thanks.


----------



## hippy1975 (9 May 2010)

If it's just for stuff like browsing I would get the ipad, I'm hooked on my iPod touch (that's what I'm on now) and I would definitely get the ipad for sheer simplicity, speed ad user friendliness.  I only turn on laptop now when I need to do some work rather than just looking stuff up.


----------



## z107 (9 May 2010)

ipad would be nice, but probably going to be overpriced. Does it support flash?

If it's only for browsing, consider a smart phone.


----------



## tiger (9 May 2010)

check dell outlet
stock changes all the time, but should be able to get a netbook for less than €250
Go from there and decide if anything else is worth paying the extra


----------



## j26 (10 May 2010)

I had an MSI Wind netbook, and it was fine for my uses, but I've changed over to an Acer Travelmate 1810TZ - much better processor, great battery life and a 11.6 inch screen with a higher resolution than the standard 10 inch netbook. It makes the internet much easier, as well as working on it for extended periods. No bluetooth, but I haven't missed it at all so far. Overall thecomputer weighs 1.4kg which is only a little heavier than a netbook.


----------



## suemoo1 (10 May 2010)

we bought a samsung netbook for my daughter and its great, light, portable, good batttery life, easy to use, key pad good to work on etc..


----------



## Frank (10 May 2010)

On holiday one of the lads brought a samsung mc10 

battery life was a great 5 to 6 hours, very light and fit into the hotel safes fine.

keyboard is very useable on board mic camera and speakers make skype video very easy.

IPAD version 1.0 is a joke. wait for the next one.


----------



## vienne86 (10 May 2010)

I used to have an Advent with 10 inch screen.  Great machine, but battery life was rubbish.  It was also inclined to lose its wireless connection from time to time.  So I changed it for a Samsung N130 which I picked up on special offer in Power City for 199 Euro.  The battery life is about 5 hours, which is fine for me, but the newer ones have a better battery life.  The screen is not as bright as on the Advent, and bluetooth is not integral, but for that money I can't complain.  Also the keyboard is comfortable.  I bought it because it runs XP, while I use Windows 7 on my main machine.  I have a couple of applications (e.g.  e-book reader software) that don't work properly with 7, so it is useful to have both operating systems.  I would way prefer the netbook to the ipad, which I think is a bit overpriced.


----------



## maureen2me (10 May 2010)

toshiba is a reliable make.


----------



## DianeC401 (10 May 2010)

Another thumbs up for the Samsung NC10. I did a fair bit of research before buying and found that - for my needs - it was  a good buy. I have had it about six months and would thoroughly recommend it. Light, quick, long battery life and it's a great size - small enough to be truly portable but large enough to type e-mails and view pages etc.


----------



## paddyc (10 May 2010)

Got a samsung N110 for my OH as birthday present, it comes with windows 7 starter, NC10 comes with XP - but from alot of reviews I've read these are the best.


----------



## Towger (10 May 2010)

j26 said:


> but I've changed over to an Acer Travelmate 1810TZ - much better processor, great battery life and a 11.6 inch screen with a higher resolution than the standard 10 inch netbook.


 
The Aspire 1870TZ - It is a proper laptop in LED 11.6 Sub notebook size, U1400 CPU, 4GB Ram, 500GB Harddisk, 64 bit Win 7 Home Premium, HDMI for TV, Bluetooth and Wireless N built in, 8+ hours battery life.


----------



## Firefly (11 May 2010)

Bought a Samsung (NC10) 15 months ago - thumbs up. Great battery and keyboard.


----------



## davidoco (11 May 2010)

www.iiviewpad.com/specs.php

You will need to use the onscreen keyboard or a usb one.


----------



## michaelm (12 May 2010)

You can't really go wrong with the Samsung or Toshiba netbooks. I trust PCPro reviews of such things.


----------



## schmile (13 May 2010)

As much as I love apple products (I have an iPhone, iPod and Macbook) and would love an iPad I would not recommend one just yet. It currently does not support flash or multi-tasking and is going to cost roughly 4-50 -500 (I can't remember the exact cost right now)  for the most basic model. You could get a netbook with far greater memory for less than that


----------



## jimmyd (15 May 2010)

Dell Mini  - Have a 6 cell battery to you will get hours.


----------



## smparent (19 Jun 2010)

We got a Samsung netbook at Christmas and is pretty nice but they all suffer from limited "oomf". Looking at what we use it for (we also have other more powerful laptop) I would have held out for an iPad.


----------



## zealot (22 Jun 2010)

I bought some netbooks for friends and family over Christmas and afterwards... 3 Compaq, 3 Samsung and 1 Dell Mini10 in total. Bought the compaqs and samsungs from ebuyer and the Dell from the Dell outlet. No problems with the Samsungs at all(I think NC10s). the Dell has been good for price quality and service - had to make one service call due to a little accident. the Compaqs are terrible. had to get service on 2 out of the 3 and it took nearly *2 months* for them to ship a replacement battery and 7 *working *days (their normal service level to get a replacement part to a customer) to ship an ac adapter on the other one. Dell had the part with me the next day after i called.


----------



## Clars1909 (3 Aug 2010)

Just an update - got a Samsung Netbook and very happy with the price and performance since - thanks everyone for taking the time to advise!


----------

